# 12 volt DC power supply



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Could I use something like this to power my LED spots and 12 volt DC solenoids?
http://www.darklightsystem.com/products/PowerPak-2500:-12V-Power-Supply.html


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could - it would work fine as long as your total current load doesn't add up to more than 2.5 amps (I'd recommend a little less than that - I wouldn't normally load a power supply to more than 75 or 80% of it's rating.)

It is a little pricey - this one has twice the current capacity for much less money.


----------

